# I'm changing my tower spikes to beefier ones and thought...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

about adding a 5th one directly in the center. Any comments or has anyone done this before??? I figure it couldn't hurt and its one of those thoughts I won't be able to shake off until I just do it.:nerd:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

It couldn't hurt, but since the weight of the tower falls on the perimeter of the base, I don't imagine there's any actual benefit to adding support to the center of the base.

Just my 2¢...


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Heh, thanks for your response! I saw online somewhere some really "high end" towers that did this and with debatable performance traits of receiver manufacturers doing this (i.e Yamaha) I just though I might as well. The additional cost is a huge .98cents (Partsexpress). I'm still searching for where I read about it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Provided you can cope with the massive allocation of disposable income, there is certainly nothing to be lost by doing this. If you do decide to do so, please let us know the results.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Dang, I know thats a bunch of money...that's like 1/5th of my starbucks drink I order each day


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Update: With heavier and bigger spikes and the additional 5th foot in the center I do believe this had to be done! I didn't realize how stability can make a difference. I re-installed each heavier spike at the far corners and that alone made a huge difference. The 5th center is just a huge bonus. After re-calibrating and using same reference discs I do believe I have more detail ; )


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

How heavy are your towers?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Adding to the surface area of the stand which contacts the floor is in opposition to the idea of spiking speakers and stands in the first place.

Each spike pushes down with the force of many, many pounds per square inch of pressure. The idea is to drain cabinet resonances from the speaker to the floor, while minimizing transmission of vibration from the floor to the speaker. The spikes act as a one way street. This is known as coupling. It also has the added benefit of stabilizing the speaker or stand mount.

Some manufacturers use only 3 spikes to further this effect. 

If you feel that additional spikes add to the quality of your sound, perhaps your speakers would benefit from de-coupling, such as rubber bump-ons or isolation pads would give.

What vibrations will do in a system is hard to surmise in real life vs. what theory would dictate. It takes experimentation, as you are doing, Hearingspecialist. :T My monitors sit on Blu-Tack and studs on the top platform of my stands. The bottom plate on my stands have rubber bump-ons that are still attached, but no longer in use. Because now the bottom plate is spiked! The spikes rest on brass discs on my wooden floor (I rent, so I don't want to mar the hardwood flooring). What a Heinz 57 solution I have. :dumbcrazy: I can set an object atop the speaker and it doesn't dance around.

This method of coupling does keep my sub from rattling my speakers through the suspended flooring. Just as the de-coupling effect of Vibropods keeps the sub from making my disc player skip.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

My towers are pretty heavy, with 40 plus pounds of added modeling clay to each really makes them stout. I had taken my original gold spikes off a set of Fluance towers that were smaller, big time. Placing the heavier duty and larger spikes even look appropriate with the largish size (i.e 39 tall, 9 wide, and 10 deep). These also sit on mason pieces which then sit upon berber carpet. All drivers are decoupled from enclosure as well (i.e TWW, soft domes and dual 8's per side also with rear firing soft domes), fwiw.

That's interesting about going with fewer spikes for more benefit. Doesn't make logical sense to me, I guess its like Audiology...most everything is backwards and upside down:dontknow:


----------

